# Real bad cramps/pains on right hand side/groin area



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning

Can you help? I have had really bad cramps/pains almost like I suppose, pulling a muscle in the right side of my groin for about a week now. Sometimes its so bad I cant get out of bed, walk etc.. and the pain literally freezes me. Now I am wondering because I have endo and no doubt a large amount of scar tissue, that this could be the cause but puzzled as to why it is only on the right hand side. If it is "stretching" pains, then I have to say, I am finding them more painful than the endo sometimes, hence my question  

I know I should probably ring the midwife but she isnt brill and will no doubt tell me its the uterus stretching or something, which I am doubtful to believe in that it would be that painful to make you freeze and gasp for breath   Sometimes in the low down right side of the grown its almost like a line of the pain is going in a straight line down my right leg, its really wierd so anything you can suggest would be gratefully recieved.

thanks again
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

You may have a touch of sciatica with the shooting pain down the leg, why dont you ask for a physio referral?

Stretching pains can be very painful especially when there is scar tissue, try paracetamol for relief and maybe a bump support my also help

Hope that helps

Jan


----------

